# Which console???



## Domski (May 22, 2008)

I've got a little bit of spare cash this month and am thinking of investing in a games console.

Pole position at the moment is the Wii as it looks like it's a bit of a laugh and not too expensive. Only concern is that a lot of titles coming out seem to require the next steering wheel, gun and plug in device which pushes the price of a title way up.

Next is the PS3, mainly for Gran Turismo which I loved on both the PS1 & PS2. My favourite types of games are kicking butt and driving and Playstations have always had these in spades. The only problem is I can see me then wanting to upgrade my TV and Sky box to HD which will mean kissing goodbye to the best part of a grand more.

Lastly the XBox. I don't know anyone who has ever owned one of these and I can't help but think they missed the boat with the HD-DVD mess and despite it being long established it's success seems to be mostly around FPS type games which to be honest I get bored of pretty quickly.

I'm sure there must be a few folk out there with one or more of these so would appreciate your thoughts before I part with my quite-hard-earned.

Dom


----------



## schielrn (May 22, 2008)

I was always a play station guy. I am more into RPG, FPS and sports games. Not too big into racing games other than I played Need For Speed for quite a while. I only went away from play station for an xbox originally because it had a built in processor which made things a lot quicker, more efficient and able to save to the hard-drive. Sports games for simulating and other things were very much quicker, but never really liked the controller much.

I already had an HDTV so going to the PS3 didn't require me to get a new TV, which I feel I would have had to done getting the PS3 like you said, but XBOX 360 is also HD. I don't have a 360 though, just the regular XBOX.

Friends have the Wii and it is a blast. Graphics suck, but I don't see the Wii as being a console for great graphics type games. I do love Zelda and Resident Evil on it. Then we also get together for Mario Party and the MarioKart. If GoldenEye ever came out on the Wii I would get one, but I still like my PS3 and will probably just stick with that more the moment.

I offered more personal preference. You may want to check out this link though:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_video_game_consoles_(seventh_generation)

Since XBOX 360 has been out the longest, Microsoft may be next with a new system and make the 360 outdated, but I haven't really researchecd what is coming out next.


----------



## MorganO (May 22, 2008)

I own both the WII and the X-box 360 and play both sparingly and since I am someone who is less interested in graphics quality than game playability I greatly prefer the WII over the X-Box.  I mainly play the built in games that came with the system (bowling, tennis, golf, boxing, etc) and the wireless/motion controller just makes this an awesome experience.  As someone with a small child in the house I see the WII being a better platform for her because it is so easy to use.

The issue of expensive peripherals is a problem with all systems.  I bought the Rock Band game for the X-box this last x-mas and it set me back a good $150 because of the special input devices (drums, guitar, mike) but I think that is normal with all games that push the limits of what people typically think of as computer games.  

I think the WII has allowed numerous manufacturers to realize that their is a large unexplored enviornment for games out there and that is why we are seeing so many new peripherals for it (Wii Fit is a good example).

The limited experience I have had with the X-box has left me somewhat wanting.  It had no hard drive standard ($100 extra) it had no wireless standard ($100 exta) all standard on the WII.  I've also experienced overheating problems leading to the red-ring of death, but luckly didn't kill the machine (came back on after cool down).

That is my 2-cents.

Take care,

Owen


----------



## Cbrine (May 22, 2008)

I've eliminated my worries on choice...I have all 3 systems currently as well as a couple of nice HD flat screens.  When it comes to choices, I would say it depends on what you are looking for in a system.  Fun with physical activity or group play, and I would suggest the wii.  If you are hard core gamer, who sits in a dark room alone playing games(Like me, when I have the time), then I would say either a PS3 or X360, since most of the titles are coming out for both systems now.  I have not really noticed a difference between most titles.  I've played turok on my X360 and my brother-in-laws PS3 both on HD TV's and I never noticed any differences.

HTH
Cal


----------



## Patience (May 22, 2008)

Well, my fiance and I own all three, and I get the most use out of the xbox 360. I prefer rpg/adventure type games, (Oblivion, zelda, Fable, Metroid) and they are generally good on the xbox. However, two out of those four are Nintendo games, hence we have the Wii. The Wii is great, but I wouldn't want it as my only console, as the titles for it are very varied in quality. Some of the stuff they come up with I wonder why they ever put it in a game. We don't have many games for it, however the ones we do are generally awesome. 

We bought the PS3 a couple of months ago, and my other half gets far more use out of it than me. We have Gran Tourismo on it, and I was very disappointed. Glen enjoys it, but he doesn't play it so much as other games. I don't know if that is just his taste or whether he has got bored with it reasonably quickly. 

So for those reasons I ticked Xbox. More excellent games.


----------



## cornflakegirl (May 22, 2008)

We have a Wii. My husband plays most days, and loves it. I've never liked computer games, but I like the Wii because the controls are so much easier. Even my nearly-3-year-old can play stuff like Wii Sports and Mario Kart, and do okay.

We haven't had to buy any extra bits yet. We have the steering wheel, because Mario Kart came with it (at not much extra cost) - but prefer to play the game with Wiimote and nunchuk. The wheels seem to sell quite well on Ebay.


----------



## Cbrine (May 22, 2008)

One other point...The wii is the only game system where I've actually been sore after playing it over the weekend  The first weekend we had it, I didn't stop hurting until Tuesday


----------



## Greg Truby (May 22, 2008)

If you end up going with the Wii, make sure your wii-motes have good tethers and if you have children *strictly enforce usage.*  I don't know if there are any warranties that cover a screen getting destroyed by a wii-mote impact; but I know that most manufacturers call that non-warrantable damage. 

Do remember that if you don't have a blu-ray player, the PS3 will get you that.  Personally, I don't have a PS3, but I don't have a big HD television, so I won't be upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## Stormseed (May 23, 2008)

hey Domski, try digging information about Super Nintendo - I feel its an awesome console - no matter what type of game you play on it - the controls are a lil complicated but one can get easily accustomed to it when used daily


----------



## Stormseed (May 23, 2008)

schielrn, you said RPG...well you like Strategy ? Did you check out the new PC version of Command n Conquer 3 - TIBERIUM WARS ?


----------



## Domski (May 23, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> hey Domski, try digging information about Super Nintendo - I feel its an awesome console - no matter what type of game you play on it - the controls are a lil complicated but one can get easily accustomed to it when used daily


 
No need to dig, I used to have one . It was great but am definitely looking towards one of the 'new breed'.


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 23, 2008)

I still don't think Mario Kart on the original SNES has been bested.  That game robbed me of 1000s of hours of my life...


----------



## Greg Truby (May 23, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> ...That game robbed me of 1000s of hours of my life...


_Gran Turismo_ always got me. Indeed, had I the $$$, the new one that's coming out might just persuade me to upgrade TV and console. It's probably a blessing that I don't -- I would quit going to the gym and be going to work with bags under my eyes again.

Now that I think about it -- do you suppose companies could sue Take Two Interactive for all of the lost productivity due to Grand Theft Auto junkies coming in to work sleep deprived for the past few weeks?


----------



## arkusM (May 23, 2008)

I find these question interesting... I find that gamers are generally polarized over one system. I personally have a 360, a Xbox original and a Wii. I prefer the controller of the 360 to the PS1/2/3. After doing a couple of ALL-day Halo games my hands are not cramped or contorted due to boxy controller designs. But a Personal preference. I absolutely love the Halo series. And even enjoy playing the original Halo on the 360 despite not being in HD, and I project the image onto a 98" screen. IMO Halo has so far been the BEST FPS, followed closely by Gears of War. Two of the flagship games of the 360.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>
The Wii is not a comparable option to the 360 and PS3. If you want a console buy either a PS3 or a 360, then get a Wii as a add-on. This would be like comparing a Lamborghini to a Ferrari to a smart car, all have virtues but not a fair class comparison.<o></o>
<o></o>
The Wii is fun. Nothing fancy really (yes I know the the controls are revolutionary). Simple graphics and simple controls. But it has a novelty and magic that makes it fun. I have heard they are putting them into old folks homes so they can play a less physically demanding bowling/pool/tennis whatever. <o></o>
<o></o>
I would buy a PS3 for the blu-ray, as it is one of the cheapest player on the market.<o></o>
If you are serious and not in a hurry rent them and a couple of their top games that you are interested in take them for a ride. Everything here in opinion and the one that matters is your own preference, so spend a couple of buck/quid (denomination of choice) and determine what you like. Better a couple of bucks now then several hundred on something you don’t like.<o></o>
<o></o>
Cheers. <o></o>
<o>Mark</o>


----------



## arkusM (May 23, 2008)

Patience said:


> Well, my fiance and I own all three, and I get the most use out of the xbox 360. I prefer rpg/adventure type games, (Oblivion, zelda, Fable, Metroid) and they are generally good on the xbox. However, two out of those four are Nintendo games, hence we have the Wii. The Wii is great, but I wouldn't want it as my only console, as the titles for it are very varied in quality. Some of the stuff they come up with I wonder why they ever put it in a game. We don't have many games for it, however the ones we do are generally awesome.
> 
> We bought the PS3 a couple of months ago, and my other half gets far more use out of it than me. We have Gran Tourismo on it, and I was very disappointed. Glen enjoys it, but he doesn't play it so much as other games. I don't know if that is just his taste or whether he has got bored with it reasonably quickly.
> 
> So for those reasons I ticked Xbox. More excellent games.


 
I have been looking for some interesting games for the Wii (aside from Zelda, I have it, but I don't have the 30-40+ hrs it takes to play it, and time will be shy in a few days when our baby arrives)


----------



## Lewiy (May 24, 2008)

I don't personally own any of the three, but I have them all covered through close friends!  If I was going to buy now, it would definately be the Wii purely for the classic titles (Zelda, Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3 and of course Smash Bros).  For the price, it has the other two blown away.

PS3 has some great potential, and if you're in to your FPS's then it's probably the one to go for.....like others have said, there's not a great deal of difference from the Xbox, other than the Blu-Ray player, which probably makes it worth the marginly higher price (and the Xbox just looks hideous again!).

Gran Turismo is a bit of a let down but that's just because it's only a "preview" of the full game.  At the moment I'm still much happier with GT4 on my PS2, but I am gonna be feeling bitter if I still don't have a PS3 by the time the full new one comes out!!

My advice would be to get a Wii - cheaper console, cheaper games and Nintendo always come up with the goods when it comes to innovative gaming!!


----------



## GinoZ (May 27, 2008)

My preferance goes to the Wii. The controls are great, has a good line-up of games like Zelda: Twilight Princes, Metroid Prime 3, No more Heroes and Mario Galaxy. The graphics aren't as great as the other two, but the Wii has quality over quantity. The only major problem is the lack of a harddrive and online support ( online is just terrible in SSMB)

The X360 is also pretty solid. Good games, good graphics ( if you own a good tv) and solid online play!!  

The PS3 has BluRay.......And that's pretty much it.  The lineup is just horrible and the only game that got my attention was Uncharted: Drake's Fortune. MGS4 is comming out soon and that is just awesome!!


----------



## gingerafro (May 27, 2008)

Domski said:


> I've got a little bit of spare cash this month and am thinking of investing in a games console.



Surely the missus will have spent it by now?


----------



## arkusM (May 27, 2008)

On thing I forgot to say before, and as GinoZ mentioned, Xbox Live is the reason that the Xbox is a better choice then the PS3. Live rocks, it extends the gaming experiance beyond the dark basement enjoyment and lets you play with/against anyone in the world, it is spectacular.


----------



## Domski (May 28, 2008)

Well I woke up Monday lunchtime with a hangover from hell and a sinking feeling in my stomach that Leeds really had been beaten by Doncaster at Wembley and decided it was time to treat myself. So I got up and went for a Wii (oh the puns are endless ).

I got some extra controllers and a few games (Wii Sports, Mario Galaxy, Rayman Raving Rabbits 2, Metroid 3 and Mario Kart) which I can foresee taking over my life for the near future.

According to Parcelforce it's been delivered to my house and the builders that are in at the moment have signed for it. I just hope they don't realise what it is or they probably won't be doing much work this afternoon.

Anyway cheers for the insight. Most people pretty much confirmed what I though but it's always reassuring.

Here's to having some fun !!!


----------



## awarner MVP (May 29, 2008)

I love the Wii, make sure you get LEGO Star Wars, I'm just waiting for LEGO Indiana Jones to be released (pre-ordered a copy from GAME) decent price plus free delivery which helps.

On the which console argument, a guy at work have both the 360 and PS3 which he only bought the PS3 for Gran Turismo and now the new GTA but he also says Gears of War on the 360 is a must have as well.
He's lucky as he has the spare cash to spend on games etc.

Surprised he does not have a Wii but for me the Wii is cheap and has excellent game play.


----------



## cornflakegirl (May 29, 2008)

Dom - the endless puns really are one of the very best things about the Wii! They keep us amused for minutes!

The games you bought are the ones my husband has been playing for the last few months, so I too predict complete loss of social life. He also really enjoyed Mercury Meltdown Revolution. He's now enjoying them all over again, because my 2-year-old accidently worked out how to erase all his game saves...


----------



## Domski (May 29, 2008)

Okay, after first impressions the Wii is absolutely quality 

The graphics might not be up to the same standard as the PS3 or 360 but to be honest I couldn't give a monkeys, lets face it gameplay is far more important.

The controls are great and just so intuitive and after a couple of seconds I was dancing round the living room whacking tennis balls like there was no tomorrow.

So far I've only worked my way through a few of goes on each of the Wii Sports games but it's such a laugh I found myself grinning constantly.

Now how do I get out of the nights out I've got planned for the next few days???


----------



## cornflakegirl (May 29, 2008)

Have you played boxing yet? Do you ache?


----------



## Domski (May 29, 2008)

*cornflakegirl* - Hell yeah!!! I danced like a butterfly, stung like a bee, and ached like a very achy thing when I woke up this morning.

*awarner MVP* - Not only does Lego Star Wars look very cool but have just been online and seen that you can get a light sabre to play it with. Why am I not twelve any more!!!!


----------



## cornflakegirl (May 29, 2008)

A light sabre! DH's father's day present is so sorted


----------



## arkusM (May 29, 2008)

If they could get a good starwars/Jedi Knight game out for the Wii with a light saber; Wii sales would be unbelievable. And I would play it a whole lot more. Come on Lucus Arts...


----------



## MorganO (May 29, 2008)

arkusM said:


> If they could get a good starwars/Jedi Knight game out for the Wii with a light saber; Wii sales would be unbelievable. And I would play it a whole lot more. Come on Lucus Arts...


 
And with the Wiimote you have a speaker in the controller so you could even get that cool light saber sound effect when you slash at an enemy!


----------



## Domski (May 29, 2008)

arkusM said:


> If they could get a good starwars/Jedi Knight game out for the Wii with a light saber; Wii sales would be unbelievable. And I would play it a whole lot more. Come on Lucus Arts...


 
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed by Lucas Arts is out in the UK in September apparently!


----------



## awarner MVP (May 29, 2008)

Domski said:


> *awarner MVP* - Not only does Lego Star Wars look very cool but have just been online and seen that you can get a light sabre to play it with. Why am I not twelve any more!!!!


 
The lightsabre atachment was sold by GAME in the UK but they had to withdraw it due to copyright issues.
Aparently it's also not worth the light sabre as it blocks access to some of the buttons.


----------



## cornflakegirl (May 29, 2008)

Ah well. Socks again for DH then


----------



## Oorang (Jun 4, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> If you end up going with the Wii, make sure your wii-motes have good tethers and if you have children *strictly enforce usage.*  I don't know if there are any warranties that cover a screen getting destroyed by a wii-mote impact; but I know that most manufacturers call that non-warrantable damage.
> 
> Do remember that if you don't have a blu-ray player, the PS3 will get you that.  Personally, I don't have a PS3, but I don't have a big HD television, so I won't be upgrading anytime soon.




Remember only you can prevent WII accidents (a little bloody):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da1Gh4kH-o8


----------



## Domski (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice. Came pretty close to that the other night with a rather vigorous session of post-pub Wii sports. My hand still hurts!


----------



## Cbrine (Jun 4, 2008)

The wii is the only video game that I've had my kids hurt themselves playing it.  My daughter loves the bowling in wii sports, and does this spining hop to throw the ball.  She banged into the footstool and manged to twist her ankle once...  She is also the consistant winner at bowling at 9 years old.

Cal


----------



## Oorang (Jun 4, 2008)

They should make a remote weight to improve the realism


----------

